# Need help - Current Lightning enough or I need more ???



## iy73 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have started my first planted tank 4 weeks ago. It is a JBJ Nanocube 24G. It was a used saltwater setup before. I have two lights in there One actinic blue and other is regular Coralife 10,000k white. I know that actinic is of no use in planted tanks so Please let me know if I need to change both or the blue one OR if only one white is enough for my 24G Cube.

Light bulb Specs are in attached Pic.

I have about 2" ~ 5" substrate and some rocks as in Pic.

Thanks in advance for all the help and ideas.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Get rid of the blue and replace it with a 6300 to 6700k bulb . That's the ideal K # for plants. Lots of people including myself do a combo of 10,000k and a 6500k. 

I see you are trying to grow a carpet. Most carpet plants need Co2. So keep that in mind if they arnt doing well. 

Also liquid fertilizer is a must for planted tanks. I use seachems comprehensive supplement. It's an all in 1 and has worked well for me for years. 

Good luck with the tank


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I would recommend dry ferts over liquid ferts, much cheaper


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ei dosing is the best but without Co2 it's a bad idea. For someone just starting out making up your own batches on fertz can be a lot to take on. I recommend liquids just for its simplicity.


----------

